# Woot hoot hat pattern unable to open



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone seen this link to the owl hat pattern? If so were you able to open the pattern? I was unable to get it open.
It is really cute & I would like to make it.

http://blog.loopsknitting.com/2012/09/woot-hoot-hat-free-pattern.html


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.


When I scroll down, the last thing it says is " Without furthur ado, here is the pattern" and it won't go beyond that.
Maybe it is because I'm using an I pad. I guess I should try my laptop.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I got it, maybe it is your I pad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

must be something wrong at my house. Can't open with the laptop either. I sure love technology!
Could I beg someone to cut & paste the pattern & send it to me.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Whatever the problem is, it's at my house too! I am on a desk top and I scroll down to bottom of page but no pattern and no link to pattern ?!?!?!?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Just tried the site. Opened up OK, got lots of pictures and then right at the bottom where it said "without further ado here is the pattern" my computer wont go any further as its reached the bottom of the page.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

no link or pattern here either on a desk top computer


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.
> ...


I also got it on my iPad.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Bonnie,

Just sent it to you in a PM.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I did some word smith work and got 3 pages to generate. Not exactly like the webpage...but I didn't do more than change the size of the photos to fit in the 3 pages.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Laurel & Kaixixang,
Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

did not go any further for me.....but Im down under..would that make a difference?


LOL


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

The Pattern shows up for me.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

No pattern for me.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

It works with Firefox but not with Internet Explorer.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> It works with Firefox but not with Internet Explorer.


That is the unfortunate truth. Admittedly I had to just briefly go offline with my IE software. I am now online.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

There are several sites like that, usually it's the other way around though, with IE being the search engine that is preferred.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That's true. I can access my bank account only on I.E., same with Craftsy.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I ask Google.com for the Woot Hoot pattern and it took me right to it.

http://blog.loopsknitting.com/2012/09/woot-hoot-hat-free-pattern.html


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I did a copy and paste....the last sentence didn't come through but you can print or copy this to place on your computer.

Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle......


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I see the pattern on the same page too,just print it from the page


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

talking about owl patterns,there is an adorable woot hoot pattern for a babies cardigan on ravelry.I downloaded it earlier


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone seen this link to the owl hat pattern? If so were you able to open the pattern? I was unable to get it open.
> It is really cute & I would like to make it.
> 
> http://blog.loopsknitting.com/2012/09/woot-hoot-hat-free-pattern.html


"Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

--> 
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here."

I had no problems opening - it is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks to all the helpful people, I now have the pattern. Just need to get busy & make it.
Bonnie


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I had no problems either,it's a cute hat. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.
> ...


I am using an iPad, and I have now got the pattern, using your link


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

cakes said:


> did not go any further for me.....but Im down under..would that make a difference?
> 
> LOL


No, as I am also there :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks to all the helpful people, I now have the pattern. Just need to get busy & make it.
> Bonnie


Sorry, I PM'd it without reading through all the posts


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I got it on my tablet!


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone seen this link to the owl hat pattern? If so were you able to open the pattern? I was unable to get it open.
> It is really cute & I would like to make it.
> 
> http://blog.loopsknitting.com/2012/09/woot-hoot-hat-free-pattern.html


 Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter Here you are.

-->
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com

posted by Shelley Brander at 1:22 PM
1 Comments:

Blogger Ms Blondie Knits said...

Cute hat, cute kid, cute puppy! Thanks for the pattern!!!
September 11, 2012 9:21 AM

Post a Comment

Subscribe to Post Comments [Atom]

<< Home
Contributors

ePosim Support
Shelley Brander

Previous Posts

Aranami Shawl in Ultra Pima.
Sorbet Ribbon Loop.
Effin hot.
Where am I, who am I, and what am I knitting?
Fifty Shades of Linen.
Little Miss Oni Blanket.
Just another day in paradise.
Who says knitters can't party?
The Loops Troops SKIP out.
Where (some of) the magic happens.

Powered by Blogger

Subscribe to
Posts [Atom]
Home Shop Contact / Directions Sales Policies Powered


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

cakes said:


> did not go any further for me.....but Im down under..would that make a difference?
> 
> LOL


Would't think so. I got it okay


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for giving us the pdf with directions. I didn't see the instructions on my email either, but yours came thru just fine. KP is the best! Thanks again. lulu4


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

Here you are Anne


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm on my droid and was able to open it.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

was able to get the full pattern and photos would you like me to send you it if you still having problems looks a lovely hat


----------



## pebbels (Oct 5, 2012)

Go to repeat after me site they have the owl hat pattern


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

No Pattern for me--Thanks for download kaixixang That worked


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.
> ...


Same here,won't go beyond "here is the pattern". I am using a PC


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

cakes said:


> did not go any further for me.....but Im down under..would that make a difference?
> 
> LOL


I didn't work for me and I am in the UK


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> The Pattern shows up for me.


I got it, too!


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Made no matter whether I was Down under, upside down or back to front neither could I get the pattern. I didn't really want it before but now it is a 'must have'


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> It works with Firefox but not with Internet Explorer.


That's exactly it! It did not open on my Kindle. But I could open it on my laptop. Mystery solved. The pdf is appreciated though.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.
> ...


I tried it on my laptop and got the same as you.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I did some word smith work and got 3 pages to generate. Not exactly like the webpage...but I didn't do more than change the size of the photos to fit in the 3 pages.


The 'original' did not have anything resembling a Click On or way to get to the pattern - for me, too.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.
> ...


It opened on my iPad.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

No it didn't work for me. UK too


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

-->
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you. After failing to get the pattern to "come up," it did, after you did whatever you did to it!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.squidoo.com/owl-knitting-patterns#module161015685. Here's a link to Squidoo. Just scroll down the page and the pattern is there. 
Apparently the blog you were reading didn't actually post the pattern. Maybe the author thought she had included a link but really hadn't.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I did some word smith work and got 3 pages to generate. Not exactly like the webpage...but I didn't do more than change the size of the photos to fit in the 3 pages.


no pattern for me either but Kaixixing has kindly put it in a download. thank you.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/give-a-hoot-2

Try it from here!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't get it either


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone seen this link to the owl hat pattern? If so were you able to open the pattern? I was unable to get it open.
> It is really cute & I would like to make it.
> 
> http://blog.loopsknitting.com/2012/09/woot-hoot-hat-free-pattern.html


Yes, I was able to open it.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

my house and laptop to...no pattern


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.


Not on my comp. --just a brown hat with a little cable!!!?


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is the pattern. I opened it on my IPad.

Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

--> 
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.
> ...


I got it on my iPad I didn't have to open it came right up


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Poodlemom2 said:


> Here is the pattern. I opened it on my IPad.
> 
> Woot! Hoot Hat
> by Tracy Keeter
> ...


R U sure this is the OWL hat??? where the eyes and beak?


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Poodlemom2 said:


> Here is the pattern. I opened it on my IPad.
> 
> Woot! Hoot Hat
> by Tracy Keeter
> ...


R U sure this is the OWL hat? Where the eyes and beak??


----------



## nicole56 (May 6, 2012)

It's just a shadow of the owl. I made the sweater that goes with it. you can then sew eyes on, i sewed googly eyes.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

nicole56 said:


> It's just a shadow of the owl. I made the sweater that goes with it. you can then sew eyes on, i sewed googly eyes.


Oh! Thanks


----------



## nicole56 (May 6, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owls-2

This is the owl sweater


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone seen this link to the owl hat pattern? If so were you able to open the pattern? I was unable to get it open.
> It is really cute & I would like to make it.
> 
> http://blog.loopsknitting.com/2012/09/woot-hoot-hat-free-pattern.html


 Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com

posted by Shelley Brander at 1:22 PM


----------



## nicole56 (May 6, 2012)

here is another link to the owl hat, i don't know if it's the colour or a different pattern on the top, but i like this one better : )

http://penguinpurls.blogspot.ca/2008/12/who.html


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

No pattern for me either.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

thank you for pdf. then i could get the pattern


----------



## Lynn Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

My daughter is an OWL freak and I would love to knit this hat for her. I am a beginner - can you tell me what C4F and C4F refers to and any other specifics a beginner may need to know. Thanks very much  I love this hat!


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I had no problem opening it on my IPad


----------



## nicole56 (May 6, 2012)

I love making cables. They are fun once you get the hang of it.
below is a description of what C4F and C4B mean. Let me know if you need more help.

Abbreviations:
C4F: slip two sts onto cable needle and hold in front, k2, k2 from cable neeedle
C4B: slip two sts onto cable needle and hold in back, k2, k2 from cable needle


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

For years I have used a very similar pattern for childrens' vests.
It is designed by Barbara Boulton.
You can find it in Leisure arts 497 " Quick to knit Animal vests"
They make up real fast.
I have even used the pattern for hats - real cute.
You can make an owl, bunny, kitty, and teddy bear with the similar cable and eyes.
On the back side of the vest is the backside of the animal in cable stitch - adorable!
Put the backside on the back of the hat!
Mary


----------



## nicole56 (May 6, 2012)

Thank you, Mary!! Those are so cute!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

You are welcome. There are lots being sold on eBay.
I just bought the Vol 2 Piggy and more.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

-->
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com

posted by Shelley Brander at 1:22 PM
1 Comments:

Blogger Ms Blondie Knits said...

Cute hat, cute kid, cute puppy! Thanks for the pattern!!!
September 11, 2012 9:21 AM

Post a Comment

Subscribe to Post Comments [Atom]

<< Home
Contributors

ePosim Support
Shelley Brander

Previous Posts

Aranami Shawl in Ultra Pima.
Sorbet Ribbon Loop.
Effin hot.
Where am I, who am I, and what am I knitting?
Fifty Shades of Linen.
Little Miss Oni Blanket.
Just another day in paradise.
Who says knitters can't party?
The Loops Troops SKIP out.
Where (some of) the magic happens.

Powered by Blogger

Subscribe to
Posts [Atom]


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for supplying the pattern. I wanted to knit it but was unable to access, also.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I opened it on my IPad. Don't know what the problem is. Check to see if you need to download anything from Adobe.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

your right they goofed no link to get you there


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I did some word smith work and got 3 pages to generate. Not exactly like the webpage...but I didn't do more than change the size of the photos to fit in the 3 pages.


Thanks so much, I had problems with the original link also


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Ditto


mirl56 said:


> Whatever the problem is, it's at my house too! I am on a desk top and I scroll down to bottom of page but no pattern and no link to pattern ?!?!?!?


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.
> ...


I was able to open it on my iPad I just could not download it to iBooks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks to all the helpful people here who sent the pattern. Now I just have to get at it.
Bonnie


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Would a man around 30 wear this?????


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the download I couldn't get it on my computer.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

SAME HERE!!

Maybe the site is having problems.. is the hat on Ravelry?



scottybearNSW said:


> Just tried the site. Opened up OK, got lots of pictures and then right at the bottom where it said "without further ado here is the pattern" my computer wont go any further as its reached the bottom of the page.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-hat-4
here is one on Ravelry... its free there is another one I saw for $2.00 it might be the one your wanting too.. I thought this hat looked simular..


----------



## Debrajmc (Jul 17, 2011)

For all those who are having trouble, it worked just fine for me from an iPad, but I'm wondering if it maybe needs Java. A few weeks ago I had issues with a char maker, nit being able to see it. I downloaded a free Java app on both computer and iPad, and both were immediately visible. Just Bing or Google Java app then download and install. Only took 3 mins!


----------



## JJKnitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I have the pattern but too long to print here so send me your
E-mail addy. and will send the pattern to you gladly.
JJKnitter


----------



## maurah (Sep 26, 2012)

I also cannot see any pattern on the bottom of the page.
Is there another place to check for it? 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ozziedee (May 11, 2011)

I got the pattern on my iPad wonder why it doesn't work for others
ozziedee


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Works OK here too. Anyone who cannot get it to open, I'd be glad to forward a copy in Word®.
I didn't like that it tightens in right there above the ribbing where the row of owls are.. I think I'd add increase the right number of sts to add at least one more repeat so the hat stays the same size, width-wise, then dec that number after the patterned rows are finished and continue with the rest of the hat.. but that's just me! (It doesn't look blocked though... and we all know what a good blocking will do for wool!)
Bobbie R


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

--> 
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com

POSTED BY SHELLEY BRANDER AT 1:22 PM
1 COMMENTS:

Ms Blondie Knits said...
Cute hat, cute kid, cute puppy! Thanks for the pattern!!!

SEPTEMBER 11, 2012 9:21 AM
POST A COMMENT

Subscribe to Post Comments [Atom]

<< Home

CONTRIBUTORS

EPOSIM SUPPORT
SHELLEY BRANDER
PREVIOUS POSTS

Aranami Shawl in Ultra Pima.
Sorbet Ribbon Loop.
Effin hot.
Where am I, who am I, and what am I knitting?
Fifty Shades of Linen.
Little Miss Oni Blanket.
Just another day in paradise.
Who says knitters can't party?
The Loops Troops SKIP out.
Where (some of) the magic happens.

Subscribe to
Posts [Atom]
Here you go. Denise


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

cakes said:


> did not go any further for me.....but Im down under..would that make a difference?
> 
> LOL


Don't think so; I'm in KY and have the same problem, so thank you kaixixang for the download.


----------



## Gramma Jo (Nov 17, 2012)

Revelry has a very similar pattern. It is just called Who? I just finished it and it turned out really well


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

Hope this download comes across


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I got it, no problems at all.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, I got it here in the UK just by scrolling down after the photos.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

scrolled all the way to the end - no pattern for me!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I did some word smith work and got 3 pages to generate. Not exactly like the webpage...but I didn't do more than change the size of the photos to fit in the 3 pages.


Thank you so much. My windows 7 laptop couldn't go beyond the page also. I wonder why?


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't open it, either. I'm using the good, fast computer at the local library. I scroll down to "Without further ado..." and that's the end of the scrolling. There is no place to click, no box or hyperlink. Maybe on Ravelry. I like owls. I'll try that.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

It's interesting that you can't see it as I have no problem. If it's some sort of technical glitch, you should not be able to see the rest of the page. Technology!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I went to the site and it opened just fine.


----------



## bonnieclyde (May 22, 2012)

I'm having the same problem as you
can't read the pattern


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, Kaixixang!
I am on a stationary laptop and couldn't get past the "without further ado..."
Thank you for the PDF; it came out beautifully!
pj stitches!



kaixixang said:


> I did some word smith work and got 3 pages to generate. Not exactly like the webpage...but I didn't do more than change the size of the photos to fit in the 3 pages.


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just printed it on my lap top.


----------



## Reete (Oct 30, 2012)

saved it in my documents. hope it comes through for you


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

As many computers as I've built!

I remember two identical Gigabyte (Same model) motherboards. Admittedly they probably had different CPU chips and brand of ram cards.

One was owned by a older person who didn't have IT degrees the other is still owned by someone who NOW has 3 IT degrees.

I think the other one that was owned by the non-IT degree holder would have lasted longer if her neighbor hadn't had a water pipe burst...but both motherboards had only one similarity:

You couldn't connect the front USB ports and expect them to boot up. Didn't matter that the cases, owners, etc. differed. Both were/are Socket A CPU, had 2GB RAM installed.

I like the current AM-2, AM-3, and FM-1 (haven't tried the last, YET). On one computer I can touch 24/7 here in the apartment I have a total of 12 USB ports (and YES, the front panel IS working). This one I'm typing on doesn't have all available yet...but is 12 USB capable. The FM-1 has USB 3 ports (okay, only one slot, but there!).

I enjoy having a machine capable of being on the internet long enough to help others get SOME of what is legally downloadable without a sales link.

Didn't mean to rant long about what I've had and like...but I was merely trying to show that two same-model motherboards could and do have different 'attitudes'.


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

I couldn't get it to scroll down to the instructions with any computer using Microsoft Internet Explorer, but it works perfectly using Google Chrome, so it must be incompatible with IE


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

pattern shows on my computer using windows7 and chrome


----------



## prlady51 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is the pattern no problem here. I just coipied and pasted. Good Luck

Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

--> 
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone seen this link to the owl hat pattern? If so were you able to open the pattern? I was unable to get it open.
> It is really cute & I would like to make it.
> 
> http://blog.loopsknitting.com/2012/09/woot-hoot-hat-free-pattern.html


Try again - opened for me - no trouble


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

look here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125059-7.html


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I did some word smith work and got 3 pages to generate. Not exactly like the webpage...but I didn't do more than change the size of the photos to fit in the 3 pages.


Thanks for the pdf download. I couldn't get it the other way either!


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

I just opened this link and it isn't the owl hat pattern. It shows another hat pattern. Go on the pattern search for KP - there is another line of discussion all about the owl hat. You will find a link there - it worked on both my computer and my ipad.

Try the site REPEATCRAFTERME.COM - they have a pattern which looks simple (crochet however). And it is free.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

This pattern is typed out in full twice on page 2 and again on page 3 of this post.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ernai said:


> This pattern is typed out in full twice on page 2 and again on page 3 of this post.


Actually 9 times - not including quotes of it. :roll: 
And not to mention umpteen posts of uploaded downloadable pdf's, etc. :roll:

Now that the pattern is available through multiple posts on this thread - 
Could we just focus on troubleshooting the *why* some can see the pattern on the page and some can't?
I am curious as to the why.
Is it a Mac vs Windows PC?
Is it an Ipad vs an IPhone vs a Laptop vs a Desktop?
Is it IE vs another type of browser?
Is it settings within said browser?


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

No problem seeing it .


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I could not get the pattern on the blog site either so thank you so much for those of you who provided the pattern! :thumbup: 

I made the Kate Davies Owls sweater for my daughter earlier this year and this hat will be perfect with it!


----------



## berlinerkindl (Jul 14, 2012)

No pattern for me either. Just lots of pictures. And I'm using a newer computer and just updated Internet Explorer.


----------



## berlinerkindl (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't get a second and third page.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Just sent you a PM Copied and pasted hat pattern for you


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

When you click on the link you provided the pattern is at the bottom of the page. Check it out. and just copy it.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

No pattern on my PC. I'm in Alberta Canada


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Would you like it copied and pasted in an email if you haven't managed it yet ?

Looks fun to do  x


----------



## Inspired (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's a variation also free

http://comfortwool.blogspot.com/2010/04/owl-cable-hat.html


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.
> ...


I can't get it either, and I'm on my laptop.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I did some word smith work and got 3 pages to generate. Not exactly like the webpage...but I didn't do more than change the size of the photos to fit in the 3 pages.


I got it this time!! Thanks.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

had no problem printing the patterns or opening but its almost 5 pm by time i got to KP today. thanks for sharing it.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Here you go!!

Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

-->
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

HMMM wonder why you all aren't able to open the link. I just did it on my MAC and had no trouble at all. Pattern came up - after scrolling down quite a bit. Then I went to my Ipad - same thing - got the pattern. Wonder if it's your provider? My Mac is about 5 years old - Ipad is newer - so the age doesn't seem to have anything to do with it. I use Comcast as my internet connection - and it is working. Sigh. Well - anyway, you have the pattern for a really cute hat.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com

posted by Shelley Brander at 1:22 PM


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

HI dissydean,

Thanks so much for printing this pattern.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

MiamiKnitter said:


> HMMM wonder why you all aren't able to open the link. I just did it on my MAC and had no trouble at all. Pattern came up - after scrolling down quite a bit. Then I went to my Ipad - same thing - got the pattern. Wonder if it's your provider? My Mac is about 5 years old - Ipad is newer - so the age doesn't seem to have anything to do with it. I use Comcast as my internet connection - and it is working. Sigh. Well - anyway, you have the pattern for a really cute hat.


I get it with Firefox and Chrome, but not in IE, and I have the latest IE ... so I'm thinking it is an IE issue.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Worked great for me.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Worked for me too. I use Firefox and tried IE as peachy 51 said and it didn't come up there for me either.


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> ernai said:
> 
> 
> > This pattern is typed out in full twice on page 2 and again on page 3 of this post.
> ...


I'd like to focus on this, also. I have a desktop with Win XP, an HP laptop with XP, a newer HP laptop with Win7, and an old Toshiba Satellite laptop with Win2000. All of these have Internet Explorer and Chrome. I can't get to the instruction part on any of them using various versions of Explorer, but *can* with Google Chrome.

I *can* get to the instructions with my iPad, and I *can* get to them with my Droid Bionic android phone. So, at least for me, the "problem child" is MS Internet Explorer.

Has anyone been able to use Microsoft Internet Explorer to get to the instruction part of this web page?

Irene Woods


----------



## jocoxhead (Jun 15, 2012)

Pattern came thru' for me. My laptop's not the most efficient and I'm Down Under as well, so must be some other problem.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

www.loopsknitting.com

Sorry, the photographs of the hat did not copy.

Woot! Hoot Hat: A free pattern

by Tracy Keeter

-->
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com

posted by Shelley Brander at 1:22 PM
1 Comments:

Blogger Ms Blondie Knits said...

Cute hat, cute kid, cute puppy! Thanks for the pattern!!!
September 11, 2012 9:21 AM

Post a Comment

Subscribe to Post Comments [Atom]


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I had no trouble getting the pattern. Just scroll on down.
Good luck
Marie in Sydney Australia


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the download it works great.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> MiamiKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > HMMM wonder why you all aren't able to open the link. I just did it on my MAC and had no trouble at all. Pattern came up - after scrolling down quite a bit. Then I went to my Ipad - same thing - got the pattern. Wonder if it's your provider? My Mac is about 5 years old - Ipad is newer - so the age doesn't seem to have anything to do with it. I use Comcast as my internet connection - and it is working. Sigh. Well - anyway, you have the pattern for a really cute hat.
> ...


///////////////////////////////////////


tmlester said:


> Worked for me too. I use Firefox and tried IE as peachy 51 said and it didn't come up there for me either.


//////////////////////////////////////


IreneWoods said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > ernai said:
> ...


////////////////////////////////////

Hmmmm...
IE Does seem to be the culprit!
I, too, use FireFox.
Haven't used IE since it was a baby.
Edit:
Well I broke down and started IE...Yup that appears to be our problem child!
I couldn't get down to the written pattern.
Tried again with FireFox just now...and I can get the whole pattern.
Just another reason I *don't* use IE! :shock: :thumbdown: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am using my IPad and it opens just fine, try re-booting your system...


----------



## Lynn Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks so much Nicole! Great knowing there is support out there! Best, Lynn


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Woot! Hoot Hat



Yes, free. Could this get any awesome-er? ("Mm-hmm," I hear all you English teachers murmuring. "You could avoid butchering our language with words like 'awesom-er.'")

Okay, Tracy did have to be coerced into the photograph just a little.



But eventually, she came around.



I just love how she added the two subtle little beads to emphasize the owl effect of the cables. And how her choice of reverse stockinette really brings out all the shading in the hand-dyed Sweet Fiber colorways.

Now, these two did not need much coaxing. Or rather, my daughter didn't need coaxing. Our new puppy, Purl, didn't have much of a choice.





But see, the hat works great on an 11-year-old head, too.

And now without further ado, here is the pattern.


Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone seen this link to the owl hat pattern? If so were you able to open the pattern? I was unable to get it open.
> It is really cute & I would like to make it.
> 
> http://blog.loopsknitting.com/2012/09/woot-hoot-hat-free-pattern.html


Hi, I also tried to open and did, but the pattern did not appear.

Ravlery has a very close pattern to the one you want it is called "Wise Old Owl Hat". I saved it for myself. Hope it helps ;-)


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Pattern works on my samsung tablet


----------



## dazzle21 (Oct 26, 2011)

HERE YOU GO...My daughter is decorating her little girl's room (due in March) with Owls in teal and grey and red. Her other daughter's room is pink and green-the Tortoise and the Hare.

Good luck!
Diane in SLC UT

LOOPS YARN BLOG
ALL THE SCOOP FROM OUR STORE IN TULSA, OK AND WWW.LOOPSKNITTING.COM

MONDAY, SEPTEMBER 10, 2012

Woot! Hoot Hat: A free pattern
Just in case there has ever been any doubt, let me clear this up right now.

Loops has the best. Customers. Ever.

Case in point: Tracy.

Not only is Tracy a fabulous mom, head of her PTO and all around supercool person. But she can make up patterns. From scratch. And then she makes up the cutest pattern in our favorite new yarn (Sweet Fiber Yarns hand dyed, washable Merino Twist Worsted). And she brings the hat to the store, agrees to be photographed in said hat without warning, and then...just to further illustrate my point...she offers to make the pattern free on our blog.

Yes, free. Could this get any awesome-er? ("Mm-hmm," I hear all you English teachers murmuring. "You could avoid butchering our language with words like 'awesom-er.'")

Okay, Tracy did have to be coerced into the photograph just a little.

But eventually, she came around.

I just love how she added the two subtle little beads to emphasize the owl effect of the cables. And how her choice of reverse stockinette really brings out all the shading in the hand-dyed Sweet Fiber colorways.

Now, these two did not need much coaxing. Or rather, my daughter didn't need coaxing. Our new puppy, Purl, didn't have much of a choice.

But see, the hat works great on an 11-year-old head, too.

And now without further ado, here is the pattern.

Woot! Hoot Hat
by Tracy Keeter

--> 
Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.

Tracy had enough yarn left over from her one skein of Sweet Fiber to make matching handwarmers. Look for that pattern too, coming soon!

And might I suggest you get your yarn just as soon as possible by clicking here.

- Shelley
shop online at loopsknitting.comhttp://www.loopsknitting.com

POSTED BY SHELLEY BRANDER AT 1:22 PM
1 COMMENTS:

Ms Blondie Knits said...
Cute hat, cute kid, cute puppy! Thanks for the pattern!!!

SEPTEMBER 11, 2012 9:21 AM
POST A COMMENT

Subscribe to Post Comments [Atom]

<< Home

CONTRIBUTORS

EPOSIM SUPPORT
SHELLEY BRANDER
PREVIOUS POSTS

Aranami Shawl in Ultra Pima.
Sorbet Ribbon Loop.
Effin hot.
Where am I, who am I, and what am I knitting?
Fifty Shades of Linen.
Little Miss Oni Blanket.
Just another day in paradise.
Who says knitters can't party?
The Loops Troops SKIP out.
Where (some of) the magic happens.

Subscribe to
Posts [Atom]

Home Shop Contact / Directions Sales Policies Powered by ePosim 
© 2008 Loops, A yarn store. All rights reserved.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

No iPad pattern for me...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

IreneWoods said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > ernai said:
> ...


I never use IE, but have accessed pattern from my iPad1 & my Samsung Note phone with no problems at all


----------



## Debrajmc (Jul 17, 2011)

I got it to work with Chrome, but not IE 9. It also worked on my Ipad using Safari.


----------



## anbuma (Nov 18, 2012)

i wa sunable to so so too.got to end of page wher eit said her eis pattern and that wa sit.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

The hat is on my project list, too.


----------



## Babbsie2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Got it on my Ipad and it's a super nice pattern....thanks!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you all for "copy & paste" reply. Got that just fine.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> The pattern is on the same page, just scroll down.


Mine opened on my IPod...pm me your email and I'll copy and paste to an email


----------



## dogs4eva (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks nice but I couldn't get it either. (laptop)


----------



## dogs4eva (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks nice but I couldn't get it either. (laptop)


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone seen this link to the owl hat pattern? If so were you able to open the pattern? I was unable to get it open.
> It is really cute & I would like to make it.
> 
> http://blog.loopsknitting.com/2012/09/woot-hoot-hat-free-pattern.html


I was able to open it from my iPad! Maybe is your Internet connection,: dsl is very slow in comparison to RoadRunner!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

It seems to be an Internet Explorer thing. It was not there in IE but it was there in Google Chrome.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Opened fine for me. Pattern is open at the bottom of the page. Cute hat.


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Did not show for me either and I tried several times, Helga82
in Portland,OR


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks so much to get the pattern into printing mode. Helga82


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Re Woot Hoot pattern. Would the "size 8 " needles be 8mm or Old English 4s? How I wish needle sizes were standardised!!
Many thanks for the pattern :lol:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Re Woot Hoot pattern. Would the "size 8 " needles be 8mm or Old English 4s? How I wish needle sizes were standardised!!
> Many thanks for the pattern :lol:


I would say it is US #8 which is 5mm.


----------



## dogs4eva (Oct 29, 2012)

Tried again but still can't download it.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

try GOOGLE CHROME on your laptop i got the pattern on that


----------



## dogs4eva (Oct 29, 2012)

Many thanks, I'll try.


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

:-( I can't get it either.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I would like to make the hat also. It shows a bunch of pics and when it gets down to without further ado it won't scroll anymore. I even tried googling it and that doesn't work either. What goes. How would I get it via private messages?


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you so much. I didn't see that the pattern could be downloaded till after I replied that all I could get were the pics. I made a lot of hats for the Christmas Tree at our Mall. They are given to the needy. I might make one for myself.


----------



## pates25414 (Sep 5, 2012)

Using one skein Sweet Fiber Merino Twist Worsted and size 8 needles, cast on 100 stitches and pm for beginning of round. Work 2x2 rib in the round for 2 inches.
Round 1: purl to last 2 stitches, p2tog
Round 2-4: purl
Round 5: p1, k8, *p3 k8; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 6: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 7-12: p1, *k8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 13: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 14-17: p1, *K8, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 18: p1, *C4B, C4F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 19: p1, *C2b, p4, C2F, p3; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p2
Round 20-23: purl all stitches
Measure work: If piece measures less than 5 from the cast on edge, add additional purl rows until it is long enough.
Round 24: *p12, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (92 sts)
Round 25-26: purl
Round 27: *p11, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (85 sts)
Round 28-29: purl
Round 30: *p10, p2tog; repeat from * to last stitch, p1 (78 sts)
Round 31-32: purl
Row 33-45: Continue as established, with each decrease round containing 1 stitch fewer before the p2tog, and ending each round with p1, until 43 stitches remain on your needles.
Row 46: purl
Row 47: *p4, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (36 sts)
Row 48: purl
Row 49: *p3, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (29 sts)
Row 50: purl
Row 51: *p2, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (22 sts)
Row 52: *p1, p2tog; repeat from * to last 2 stitches, p1 (15 sts)
Row 53: *sl 1 wyib, p2tog, psso; repeat from * (5 sts)
Break yarn, leaving a tail (about 7 long.) Using a tapestry needle, run tail through last 5 stitches and pull to tighten. Weave in ends.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

OK, I haven't read the whole thread, but here's my observation. I used Internet Explorer and couldn't get the pattern, so I tried Google Chrome and there it was. I have an elderly version of IE, that might be part of the problem. In any event it worked on Google Chrome.


----------



## dogs4eva (Oct 29, 2012)

Many thanks for the pattern :lol:


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you for the Woot Hoot Hat pattern Kaixixang

but could you tell me in the pattern it says:
C4B and C4F what does that mean
Snady


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

page62 said:


> Thank you for the Woot Hoot Hat pattern Kaixixang
> 
> but could you tell me in the pattern it says:
> C4B and C4F what does that mean
> Snady


Those are cable stitches.

C4B (cable 4 back) put next 2 stitches from the left needle onto a cable needle and hold to the back of the work. Knit 2 stitches from the left needle and then knit the 2 stitches that are on the cable needle.

C4F (cable 4 front) put next 2 stitches from the left needle onto a cable needle and hold to the front of the work. Knit 2 stitches from the left needle and then knit the 2 stitches that are on the cable needle.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

thankyou peachy51 can you use dpn for cable needle or are there special cable neeles out there?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

page62 said:


> thank you peachy51 can you use dpn for cable needle or are there special cable needles out there?


Use the same size of double-point as you are knitting with. Saves having to worry about tension.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

page62 said:


> thankyou peachy51 can you use dpn for cable needle or are there special cable neeles out there?


You could use a dpn (just make sure it's one that won't slide out of your stitches), but I like the J-hook cable needle. Here is a video cable tutorial: 




I don't knit my stitches directly from the cable needle tho, I pop my stitches back onto the left needle.


----------

